# Something's wrong w/ Gucci?!



## Thumper

I'm panicked because, everything was going "fine" this morning until Gucci went upstairs and I heard her 'whimpering/crying' (like in a painful way! ) So I go up there and she's crying and DH and I are looking her over, checking her paws, body, etc. To see if maybe she stepped on something? But I can't find ANYTHING!

She keeps whimpering and not wanting to move, although..she will walk short distances like 4-5 ft and then lay down!,. She's panting and wont' DRINK, she won't EAT! I just cooked her some fresh hot sirloin and put some rice cereal and bits of cheddar cheese on the plate (she won't even eat the CHEESE!)

I can tell she's in pain  But I have no idea WHAT it is?!?

Any ideas? She's never acted like this before..WELL, maybe once when she was stung by the bee, but I don't think that is what happened. 

Husband said she was fine and just laying on the bed resting w/ him for a few minutes and then started crying?!?! He swears no type of jump preceeded the crying?!

Kara


----------



## Laurief

That is very scary - poor Gucci!! Maybe she just got a stich in her side, or something like that. I would watch her closely, and if this doesnt change in a hour or so, I would get right to the vet! If she has never done this before, there must be something really bothering her.
She isnt afraid of something is she? Anything new in the house.
Logan cries and whines all the time, when scared, hungry, potty time etc, so it would not bother me if he did it. But if Gucci never whines like that...


----------



## Paige

That just doesn't make since Kara, I know I read where you said she wasn't eating as well the last few days. 

I would take her in to the vet as soon as they open. I know it's so scary when they are sick, because they can't tell us what is wrong.

Preston came up to me the other day and started pawing and whining to get in the chair with me. I could tell something was wrong. He usually will just lay at my feet. I checked him over and found he was getting a ear infection.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Leeann

Oh how scary Kara, one of the things I always try and remember is when the last time they went to the bathroom and pooped, probably because my vet always asks when they are not feeling well.

I would also consider bringing her to the vet this morning if things do not change. Sending lots of good vibes over to you & Gucci. 

Please keep us updated on how things are going.


----------



## Gableshavs

Oh my gosh, Kara that's so scary, take her to the best vet asap. We all adore Gucci from afar and will be sending her healing prayers.
Paula


----------



## ivyagogo

Kara, I'm so sorry about Gucci. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks!

I just dont know WHAT is wrong? But she is not acting right. She does whimper and whine, yes...but not like this, this is different...more of a painful/pitiful whimper instead of a 'play with me' whimper. She won't play either, she won't chase the ball, she won't drink, she won't eat. Yesterday itself wasn't 'highly' unusual as far as not eating, but flipping her nose up at even cheese and saltines this morning is NOT like her at all. She loves sitting on the couch w/ me and munching on saltines...

I don't think my vet has re-opened from the fire? I'm going to have to find a new vet. I just wish I had an idea what is wrong?  She's not yelping at any particular 'spot'.

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Kara, I would try calling your vet, they may have a recording on what vet they recomend or better yet the may be using an office at a different location. Good luck, hugs to you both.


----------



## SMARTY

I would be going the the closest vet. After the initial pain dogs usually do not keep whimpering. It is a primitive thing of not wanting to seem weak in the pack. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Thumper

Ok, I called their phone number and got the answering machine, someone should be there around 8:30-9, so apparently my vet has the phone forwarded SOMEwhere. I guess I'll go shower and call back when they open and see if they are working out of some other building.

She's stopped whining, besides when my DH left, she got upset about that. DH and I had the odd premonition that she sensed something was 'wrong' with him. Told him to be safe, no 'road rage' and don't get worked up.. he was thinking the same thing! How odd is that?

I kept asking him what she was doing before she started crying, and he says 'nothing', I didn't hear any "YELP" like when they get hurt before the crying? I didn't have the TV on and can hear the whole house. I know every creek and sound here.

ugh. She's sleeping right next to me right now. Am I over-reacting? I'm really bothered she hasn't drank anything this morning.  

K.


----------



## Missy

I don't think you are over-reacting. This definately does not sound right! I agree have the (a) vet take a look at her. Could she be in heat? Sending positive vibes to you both. and lots of kisses from the boys.


----------



## Thumper

Missy said:


> I don't think you are over-reacting. This definately does not sound right! I agree have the (a) vet take a look at her. Could she be in heat? Sending positive vibes to you both. and lots of kisses from the boys.


I thought of that and checked her? But would that make her cry? I didn't notice any blood on her or the bedsheets? They are white, so I'd probably see something. I'll feel like an idiot if that's what the vet tells me! lol..I don't think so, I would think she'd be hungrier and thirstier during heat? odd.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Kara,
Did you check her mouth?Make her open her mouth and look inside both of her sides along the teeth and then deep inside--did she get into the christmas tree?An ornament hook?Anything like that?


----------



## SMARTY

When in doubt, go to the vet. With my dogs & horses, like my children I had rather have them tell me it is nothing than to tell me it is too late. The problem with vets is you have to have something to give the clue to the problem. Maybe she wanted your husband to play with her. Sick dogs usually do not cry, they just lay around.


----------



## SMARTY

Wasn't Gucci in heat just a short time ago?


----------



## Havtahava

When she went to eliminate this morning did you notice anything different then? Did she have any trouble pooping?

Will she let you touch her abdomen and feel it?

I hope you get some answers. I'm glad you're going to the vet. That behavior does sound like something is hurting and if you can find it outwardly, the abdomen or mouth would be my next suspect.

Get well soon, Gucci!


----------



## Cheryl

This sounds frightening. I am glad you are going to the vet. Keep us posted.


----------



## ivyagogo

I'm with Julie on this one. Could she have swallowed something that is lodged in her wrong? That would explain hurting and not wanting to eat.


----------



## whitBmom

Oh Kara, I am so sorry to hear that Gucci is not feeling well  I hope you can get some answers and get down to the bottom of this. :grouphug: I am sending healing and loving vibes to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Thumper

Checked her mouth, it seems okay. She didn't seem to mind me rubbing her stomach, but she hasnt' pooped today, still no food or water 

My first suspect was a tree ornament hook? But I have a Magnet Sweeper thing that I went over the floor twice yesterday and again this morning? nothing. Checked her paws and skin, no obvious pain-spots?

Heat? Well, I thought maybe she had heat last month, but I think that was just some spotting? Or a really short one. She's definately not preggers, she's never out of my sight. I wouldn't let that happen. I was planning on scheduling the spay after the holidays (when my vet's main hospital is back open from the fire!)

She's definately still not herself. She laid over the bed while I was getting ready and didn't make a move to follow me at all, so I carried her down and she's sleeping again.

Called the vet, we are going there shortly! I'll keep you posted. They are in a rented space til' the rebuild.

Kara


----------



## whitBmom

Please keep us posted. Hugs  :hug:


----------



## Havtahava

Best wishes that it is something as simple as constipation.


----------



## Thumper

Havtahava said:


> Best wishes that it is something as simple as constipation.


Would a dog have a crying fit over something like that? Like a painful-dramatic scene over constipation? I mean she was shaking and whimpering and her heart racing? 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

I am glad that you will get to see your regular vet, I am sure that Gucci will be more comfortable. Please fill us in As soon as you get back!!


----------



## Leeann

How about Poinsettias Kara do you have any of them that Gucci could have gotten into? Good luck at the vets, we will be thinking of you and sending good vibes.


----------



## Laurief

Kara, yes!! Lily was whimpering once, and trembling once, sort of retching but not really retching - we rushed her to a nightime vet ER. They did Xrays & told us she was constipated. Gave her an enima & sent us on our way, with our pockets empty$$$ , and a dog full of enima, we had to walk her around a strange neighborhood for an hour to help her eliminate. Can you believe that they didnt do that there!!! So it is possible. Good Luck.


----------



## Julie

Best Wishes Kara and Gucci :hug: I hope it turns out to be something really simple.

The reason I thought it could be something stuck in her mouth?Vinnie was acting wierd and I looked in his mouth and I couldn't find anything...then I looked again and he had a stick from a bush wedged so tight (it was unbelievable) across the very back of his mouth from big tooth to big tooth.It took 2 of us to pry and pull it out.I finally got it,and thought it looked just like a 1/4" dowel rod......the oddest part? Vinnie has never chewed or been interested in sticks at all.

Best Wishes on nothing serious for the Gucci Girl!:hug:


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:::hug:Gucci:hug::grouphug:
sending you best wishes and good health vibes


----------



## Tritia

Oh, poor thing! 
Does she whimper when she moves? That would make me think she hurt herself some how.
Good luck at the vet!


----------



## mckennasedona

Kara, I'm so sorry to hear our little Gucci isn't feeling well. I'm glad you are taking her to the vet. That's the best thing to do. At least twice I've taken a dog to the vet only to be told there is nothing wrong. I'd rather do that than take a chance on missing something. 
Sending healing vibes to Gucci and hugs to you! :hug:


----------



## Lina

Kara, I'm sorry that Gucci isn't feeling well! I hope the vet tells you it's nothing serious. :hug:


----------



## JanB

Kara, this is frightening and no I don't think you overreacted at all. Yelping definitely sounds like she's in pain somewhere. I hope it's minor and she's back to her old self ASAP!

Healing, get well vibes being sent your way!


----------



## EK8s

Kara,

I certainly hope you get good news about Gucci. My bichon Snuggles acted like this on several occasions. When she was young, it was due to a bladder infection/stones and when she was older, it was a pinched nerve. She wouldn't move, eat, drink, etc. but she would whine.

Please know you and Gucci are in our thoughts and prayers.:hug:

Eileen


----------



## casperkeep

Kara just want you to know that Jillee is sending Gucci hugs and kissess her way.......hugs to you as well!!! Please let us know what the vet says as soon as you can......praying that it is somethings simple.:grouphug:


----------



## ama0722

Kara-
Hope everything is okay and you find out what was wrong at the vet this morning. Sounds strange- usually I just feel around on my girls and that will give you a sign of where they don't want to be touched.

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller

I agree with rushing her to the vet! BUT maybe she is just in heat now. You will KNOW when they go into heat. Plus the first time, they dont really know whats going on and act really weird. Maybe she is having cramps?

But Goldie changed into a different dog the first time. She just moped. I hope thats all it is.


----------



## pjewel

Oh Kara, how upsetting. Poor Gucci. I'm hoping it turns out to be something simple. It does sound like she hurts somewhere-- the question is where? and what caused it? Let us know. Prayers out for you both.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Oh Kara, I am so sorry to hear about Gucci. I hope all is ok!!


----------



## whitBmom

Oreo and Beamer send their wet kisses to Gucci  I hope Gucci feel better soon and I sincerely hope it is just cramps... Poor baby


----------



## Leslie

Kara~ I sure hope it's nothing serious. Glad you're taking her to the vet. Better safe than sorry. Keep us posted.


----------



## Janet Zee

Poor little Gucci, so sorry she is hurting. Hopefully the Vet will have answers for you, (hope it's nothing). Keep us posted.


----------



## kimoh

Oh Kara, I am so sorry to hear about Gucci. Dilly and I are sending healing thoughts her way.

Kim


----------



## Sissygirl

Kara,

I have been out of town lately. Just wanted to check how everyone was and saw Gucci wasn't feeling well.

I really hope everything is ok - Sissy and I are sending special thoughts your way. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Guest

Thumperlove said:


> Ok, I called their phone number and got the answering machine, someone should be there around 8:30-9, so apparently my vet has the phone forwarded SOMEwhere. I guess I'll go shower and call back when they open and see if they are working out of some other building.
> 
> She's stopped whining, besides when my DH left, she got upset about that. DH and I had the odd premonition that she sensed something was 'wrong' with him. Told him to be safe, no 'road rage' and don't get worked up.. he was thinking the same thing! How odd is that?
> 
> I kept asking him what she was doing before she started crying, and he says 'nothing', I didn't hear any "YELP" like when they get hurt before the crying? I didn't have the TV on and can hear the whole house. I know every creek and sound here.
> 
> ugh. She's sleeping right next to me right now. Am I over-reacting? I'm really bothered she hasn't drank anything this morning.
> 
> K.


Kara...Is it possible that Gucci might be having gas pains or is constipated?? 
Do you have any Peptid AC (the small tabs)? Sophie has had stomack aches that has made her whimper and I just gave her a Peptid AC and she snaped right out of it...Other than that I would her to the Vet.

Your in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## abuelashavanese

Kara, we sure hope that sweet little Gucci is alright. It’s best to take her in to the vet and let them check her out. Hopefully, it is something that will pass and she will be herself in no time. 

Hugs and healing wishes to Gucci.


----------



## Poornima

Kara,
Like Diane's Sophie, Benji too used to cry when he had gas. He didn't drink or eat when he was bloated and had gas. Lizzie too gets bloated sometimes and has gas. I use homeopathic medicine to relieve their gas. 

Hope you get good news at the Vet's and wish Gucci a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## dschles

Waiting to hear how Gucci is.... Hope the vet finds nothing major and that Gucci is back to her self quickly.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Kara I am so sorry Gucci isn't feeling well. I hope it isn't something serious. Huggs and prayers from me and Lilly.

:grouphug:


----------



## Amy R.

Hi Kara I just got up to read this thread. Oh dear!!! That doesn't sound right, & yes, I'd want her seen asap. Hopefully you are getting answers right now at the vet's. Please check in when you can. Thinking best thoughts for you & sweet Gucci! 
Hugs, amy


----------



## havanesebyha

Kara, I'm so glad you are taking Gucci to the vet ~ I will be thinking of you all today and hope you can get some answers quickly. Hugs and kisses to both you and Gucci :grouphug::kiss::kiss::grouphug:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara...I hope little gucci girl is AOK! I'm late to the discussion but I also had the constipation thought. My bichon has had problems in this area and she would yelp & cry when trying to eliminate....a couple of times she had blood coming out....you talk about scary....we changed her diet and now she is better. 
Always best to go get it checked though since these little guys eat anything not nailed down.! You are in my thoughts & prayers!


----------



## ivyagogo

I keep coming back to this thread waiting for answers. I'm very concerned about Gucci.


----------



## casperkeep

Just seeing if there is any news on little Gucci yet!!! I hope all is ok Kara!!!


----------



## maryam187

Kara, anxiously awaiting good news!!!


----------



## mintchip

Me too!GET WELL SOON GUCCI! 
Sending you more good health vibes


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, everyone!

We are back, but I have 'no' real diagnosis...other than a slightly elevated fever, lethargy and still refusing to eat or drink anything. I'm waiting for them to call, they are 'running some tests', so I figure I will hear something back in a few hours.

She is acting SO miserable. Slept the whole car ride (unusual) and sleeping right now crammed almost behind me. She's still refusing water, which is driving me crazy! I really do hope its something simple like constipation, although..that would make her the biggest drama queen dog in the whole world!

Thanks again..I'll let yall' know what they say!
Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Poor girl. I was hoping you'd go to the vet and she'd be feeling all normal just from getting out.

Did your vet say anything about her refusing water?


----------



## Leeann

Thanks for the update Kara, I'm sure this has got to be so frustrating not knowing what is wrong. Hopefully the vet will call soon. We will contiune to send good thoughts and healing vibes to Gucci.


----------



## ivyagogo

That's disappointing. I always hate leaving the doctor without knowing anything. They don't think it's anything serious though, right?


----------



## Guest

Oh, Kara..please keep us posted! :grouphug:

Kimberly...Isn't a slightly elevated fever normal if a dog is feeling a bit woosey?


----------



## ama0722

So scary! This is when I hate that we can't just ask them what is wrong. I hope she rebounds and you find her at least drinking water.

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

Kara, thanks for the update, hope you'll get some more info VERY soon! Poor lil Miss Gucci


----------



## casperkeep

Kara I am sorry that you still do not have any news yet....please let us know when the vet calls!!!! Sending healing vibes your way!!!! Please give Gucci a belly rub from us all here!!! Jillee sends wet puppy kissess her way!!!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Hopefully they will have the results of the blood test soon ..That is always a good indicator of what may be going on - if she has a slight fever she may have a elevate white count .. 
Do not worry too much about the not eating and drinking - if they feel she is dehydrated thye will give her interstitial fluids .
for now it is a wait and see and we will all wait and see with you . Our healing vibes to Miss Gucci .
? do you have misletoe or pinsettas in the house she might have gotten into ..
For now Gucci knows what is best for - she wants to sleep and cuddle with Mom.. 
When Cosmo got sick last Thanksgiving I knew he was ill as he is like Gucci he never lies around and looks dejected and will not eat or drink .. Mom's just seem to know twhen things are not right .. 
We never had a definite diagnosis either . He was doing so many new things as Tulip was visiting ..
It was scary though but I had the utmost confidence in the vet he was old school and he really knew his stuff.. 
Cosmo & Ahnold are saying doggie prayers for her


----------



## RickR

Paula and I hope that Gucci has a quick recovery from whatever it is that is bothering her.....and we hope you are doing okay as well.....we'd be stressed to the max (no pun intended) if it was one of our pups.


----------



## whitBmom

I am so sorry you don't have news yet. I hope little miss Gucci feels better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Kara- I'm *so* very sorry to hear about Gucci not feeling well. We know our babies better than anyone else, and when we feel something isn't right, its good to get right away to the vet. I'm so glad the vet took some tests. Did they get a urine sample also to rule out UTI? If Gucci isn't drinking much, she could have gotten an infection. In any case, please let us know when you find out anything. We're thinking of you and Gucci right now. :grouphug:


----------



## ruthann

I am very concerned about Gucci. Like all of us here we fell Gucci is a part of our Hav family. Healing love and kisses. Waiting anxiously for news!! Ruthann and Annabelle.


----------



## Thumper

Nope..We don't have Poinsettias or Mistletoes, a few fake ones! The tree is real, but she hasn't show any interest in that since I decorated it.

I did manage to get her to lick a little vanilla ice cream off my finger...I hope that's a good sign! I was hoping that would make her thirsty for water, but no go.

Yes, the vet said if I can't get her to drink any fluids by this evening, to bring her back for IV.  I really DO NOT want to do that, because I'm still skeeved about the fire they had recently, I don't want to leave her overnight (which would probably be the suggestion) I'm going to make some popsicles and see if that works.

I have gotten absolutely nothing done today, I just can't bare to leave her, she's way more clingy than usual. I took her outside and she just wanted to lay in my lap  I hate seeing her this 'off'.

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

Poor Gucci. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> ( I really DO NOT want to do that, because I'm still skeeved about the fire they had recently, I don't want to leave her overnight (which would probably be the suggestion) Kara


Kara, did they have any animals that died in the fire?


----------



## Callalilly

I hope that Gucci is feeling better very soon. I will continue to send positive vibes your way and will keep checking back for news of her progress. :hug:

Lisa


----------



## lfung5

Kara,
My heart sank when I saw this thread. Gucci has grown close to all if us here and I hope she and you are ok. I know just how much she mean to you, so I understand how worried and concerned you must be. I hope everything turns out fine with her bloodtest and she gets her appetite back. Hopefully, its just something minor like GIRL stuff. I will check back soon to see how the little Gucci is feeling.


----------



## casperkeep

Kara maybe Gucci is having sympathy pains for Miss Jillee because she is getting spayed on thursday....I hope the vet calls soon and the popsicles help her to get some fluids...big hugs to you both Kara...I feel like we are all family here and it hurts to have our havs not feeling well!!


----------



## Lo01

Kara,
I'm so sorry to hear that your little one is under the weather... I hope she gets well soon. Please keep us updated on her status.

Regards,
_*'Lo*_


----------



## Sissygirl

I just wanted to check in on Gucci - I hope you get the test results back real soon. Poor little thing just wants to be by her mommy - hope she feels better soon.

Love,
Marie and Sissy


----------



## Elaine

Kara,
Go to a grocery store, to the baby section and get one of there syringe type items that they use to give babies medicine. Get a bottle of Pedilyte, plain for babies, and some Karo syrup. Mix a small amount of the Karo syrup in a container along with the Pedilyte and use the syringe to put the fluid in the very back part of Gucci's mouth. This will give her both fluid and something to balance out her electrolights out. You should do this about every 30 minutes until she needs to go out and pee, than you can spred it out. It is not hard to do and you will find that if you hold up the back flap of the mouth and squeeze a little in at a time she will drink it. I know you don't want to take her and leave her anywhere with out you so please give this a try. You can open the front of her mouth to check the gums and if they are dry you know she is still dehydrated, once they start staying moist you know you are getting enough fluid in her. Good luck. What dog food or treats do you feed her? Elaine


----------



## Amy R.

Oh gosh, Kara, I know how much she means to you and how upsetting this is. Hopefully the answers will come back soon, she'll get some meds, and do a dramatic turnaround. 

Biscuit was very very sick once with bloody colitis. Crying in terrible pain and passing large amounts of blood and vomiting. When he was only 4-5 months old. He went from well to sick in a couple of hours. We went to the vet emergency room clinic in the middle of the night. I was hysterical. We never knew what caused it , other than his first exhausting stay at the dogsitter's . The vet thought it was either stress or something he'd ingested. Anyway, antibiotics and 4 days of nursing turned him around fast. But he was a very sick boy, and so I know how distressed you must be to see Gucci like that.

I'm praying you'll have resolution soon, I know that the not-knowing and waiting are the worst part. Warm hugs & best thoughts, xoxoxoamy


----------



## ivyagogo

Do dogs get colds like we do, just a minor fever and feeling under the weather?


----------



## Cosmosmom

Just checking in to see if you have any blood results ..
I know you are apprehensive about possibly leaving her at the vet . I was too with Cosmo but I felt confident with this particular Doctor .. I think you have to go with your gut feeling and what you feel is best for your dog .. Cosmo was so young - only 5 months but after what happened to Asta I wanted to be sure he had the best of treatment and I felt very good that they would do an excellent job.. .
They probably want to consider an I/v just in case they need to administer meds ..
The fact she licked some ice cream is a very good sign .. ? does she like chicken broth .
I know the pedialyte is good for dehydration and electolyte balance in children but I am not sure if it is tasty amd appealing to dogs .. Anything is worth a try ..


----------



## TnTWalter

*Late to this thread...*

Sending prayers and hugs to you both.

:hug:


----------



## Gableshavs

Kara, I just signed on the check Gucci's progress. I'm so sorry you guys are going through this; I hope you get results soon and that it's something very little, and by tomorrow she'll be like new again.


----------



## pjewel

Kara,

I have to run out and I'm reluctant to leave the computer. I too am so worried about Gucci. She is our family and it's so hard to hear about any of our babies suffering. Sitting here hoping for a quick resolution to the problem and sending healing vibes in your direction.


----------



## Elaine

Pedialyte is fine for dogs, whether appealing or not. I have given it to puppies as young as 3 days old and it does work well. Elaine


----------



## Leeann

Checking in to see if you heard from the vet yet. How’s our little girl doing Kara, please give her some extra belly rubs from all of us. :hug:


----------



## whitBmom

Just checking in to see how Gucci is. I hope she feels better soon and I hope those pupsicles stimulate her thirst a bit. :grouphug: Poor Gucci


----------



## casperkeep

Just checking to see if there is any news on Gucci....I hope they call you soon!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

is my picture if the jillee and ginger blurry on anyone elses's computer or is it just mine....just wondering!


----------



## Julie

Elaine said:


> Pedialyte is fine for dogs, whether appealing or not. I have given it to puppies as young as 3 days old and it does work well. Elaine


This is great information to know.I will try to remember this....Thanks for sharing that Elaine.:hug:

Gucci Girl--you better get well soon!:hug:You are worrying us silly.


----------



## Laurief

Kara, just checking to see if she has taken any fluids yet? How about food?
I can tell you that when my cat had kidney problems, we had to give fluids everyday with IV or what they call (sp??) subcutaniously. My son volunteered, they taught him, and quite honestly, it was easy. We did it several times a day for a week. So if they offer that to you, that might be a way you can keep her home with you tonight. Please let us know!


----------



## mckennasedona

Kara, I hope you hear from your vet soon but more importantly, I hope Gucci feels better very soon. There's not much that's more frightening than our little ones being sick and not knowing why. 

I second Elaine's suggestion of the Pedialyte. She's turned a sick puppy around with that stuff!


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Elaine and others for the tips! I will go get some Pedialyte and Corn Syrup when someone gets home to watch her, I don't want to leave her alone 

She did drink a LITTLE bit of water earlier, after I sat by her food/water w/ her for 10 minutes. I made her a hamburger patty and she wouldn't touch it..but I'm HAPPY with the tiny bit of water, its a start. She hasn't been able to stay awake for more than 15 minutes...back sleeping again.

I'm going to call at 5 if they don't call me. I hate that, but I'm not very patient right now. They are open til' 9 so maybe they feel there is no hurry. ugh!

Shannon, I think a cat and turtle died in the fire? It was pretty scary as it is a pretty big animal hospital here, one of the bigger vets in town.

Kara


----------



## casperkeep

Kara did they say that they would call you today? I keep checking to see how things are going....I am glad that she took a little bit of water that is good!!! Keeping you in our thoughts!!!


----------



## EK8s

Kara,

Just checking in on Gucci and you! Hoping you get some answers and good news soon. :hug:

Eileen


----------



## ivyagogo

Wow, I wish people cared this much about me when I'm not feelilng well! Hang in there Kara.


----------



## Lola

Started reading this thread late. I certainly hope Gucci is ok. Did they give you any idea what their thoughts were on the fever. How high was it? There is a medication that is the canine version of Pedialyte. I gave it to Maggie when she had a virus last year. I gave her small doses every hour for a shrt time until she was hydrated. It is a powder that you mix with water. The vet gave it to me.


----------



## CinnCinn

Rudy & Rocky send get well wishes to Gucci Girl. Thanks for keeping us posted!

I understand how you're feeling. It's impossible to go "do" all the things we're suppose to do when one of our pups isn't well. I'm glad you're able to be home with her giving her lots of love.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Just logging in to see how Gucci girl is doing. I'm glad to hear she took a little water. Thanks, Elaine for the info on pedialyte. Its good to know these things, and I'm going to file that info away in hopes I'll never need it. I do know that forcing liquids is *alot* easier than force-feeding. I had to do that with my liver dog multiple times, and I've never had a more stressful experience. Getting liquids down is so much easier.

I hope Gucci is feeling better soon. I know this is stressful for you, Kara, and I hope she's back to her spunky self again quickly.:hug:


----------



## Laurief

OK it is almost an hour since you said you were giving them 5 minutes! Did you call? What did they say?????
Kisses from the 4 L's!!!


----------



## DAJsMom

We're thinking of you here! Hope Gucci begins to feel better very soon!


----------



## Elaine

Kara,
You shouldn't be trying to get regular food down her right now. If you have plain yogurt or cottage cheese in the house you can try that. She can go without eating for a few days but she can not go without hydration. If her stomach is not feeling good than it probably needs to be left pretty empty. You could try boiling a chicken breast in broth and see if she will take that. Did they do any x-rays to make sure she doesn't have an abstruction somewhere? The karo syrup is added just incase she has become hypoglysemic, not sure of the spelling, while she has gone without food. You don't need to add much but it does give a boost to their energy. Elaine


----------



## anneks

I hope all turns out ok. Mirabel once cried like that when she ate too much as a puppy. I spent a fortune on x-rays for them to see she had eaten too much and her stomache was HUGE. She could be a bit blocked up, it would be a nice easy fix!


----------



## Thumper

Thanks again!

Well, I called the vet and her white count is up, DH is picking up antibiotics and we are to check back in tomorrow and come IN if it worsens or she doesn't keep fluids down.

This is eerily reminding me of what Marj just went through with Ricky! 

Well, she didn't eat yesterday either, nor today...I'd hope she'd eat something tomorrow!

I made her some popsicles with vanilla yogurt/distilled water, those should be ready soon and I hope she alteast tries one. As much as she likes ice cream, I'll be surprised if she doesn't atleast lick it a wee bit. I'm also going to get some pedialyte/syrup and do that here in a bit.

She's not constipated, she just went #2 outside and the stool seemed fine??! Not runny or constipated. It just makes it all the more confusing! I suppose the vet is more worried about dehydration if she's vomiting/diarrhea.

Thanks for helping me stay SANE today! I've really been worrying 

She's sleeping again, but keeps 'shaking' and its just freaking me out! It must be the fever?

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Paige

Well, that's not to bad of news. Hopefully after she gets some medicine in her she will be all better. The boys are sending kisses her way.:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lina

Kara, I'm so sorry that you still don't know what is wrong with Gucci, but I am glad to hear that she seems to be doing a little better than before. Please keep us updated... I'm sorry I don't have any advice for you, just support! :hug:


----------



## SMARTY

Kara, I'm back and checking on Gucci. You really can never tell what is going on with these pups. Smarty was really off when she was in season. She even ran a temp for a couple of days. Didn't want to play and just layed around most of the time. She never acted like she was in pain but was off. Maybe that will be what is going on. 

I know you have her on your special cooking but you might get her a can of Campbell's Chicken Noodle soup. Every dog I have ever owned would drink/eat this when all else failed. 

We hope you both have a good night.


----------



## Leeann

Kara did the vet say if you could give her something to help reduce the fever? Maybe this will make her feel a little more comfy.

Big hugs to you & Gucci, we will continue to send healing vibes for Gucci to feel better soon :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Kara,

Just checking in..have nothing to add to all the good advice that has been coming your way. Only wanted you to know that you and Gucci are in my thoughts and prayers.
Hang in their, and try not to worry ...:grouphug:


----------



## kimoh

> I made her some popsicles with vanilla yogurt/distilled water, those should be ready soon and I hope she alteast tries one. As much as she likes ice cream, I'll be surprised if she doesn't atleast lick it a wee bit. I'm also going to get some pedialyte/syrup and do that here in a bit.


Kara,

You might want to try picking up one of those medicine syringes in the pharmacy if you don't have one. That way if she still is not inclined to drink you might able to give her some fluids with that to keep her hydrated through the night.

I hope she feels better soon.
Kim


----------



## casperkeep

I am glad that you are getting some meds to help with what is going on....hope she likes the popsicles..Keep us posted on her!!!


----------



## juliav

Kara,

I just got back in and found this thread. I am so sorry about little Gucci being sick. How very scarry for you.  

Sending healing vibes and keeping fingers crossed that the test results don't turn up anything negative. 

Best,


----------



## luv3havs

Kara,
I've been away for several days and just found out about Gucci.
Hopefully, it will not be serious.
All the advice you have been given sounds very helpful. I have nothing to add, but good healing vibes.
And lots of slobbering kisses from Chico and Cali.:kiss:
We'll all stay tuned to hear how Gucci is doing.


----------



## Carol

Hey Kara,

Just got home from work and found this thread. Gertie and I send hugs and get-well-soon vibes out to Gucci. My heart goes out to you - what a helpless feeling. Holler if you need anything!


----------



## Julie

I was just checking back on Gucci Girl.We have a school Christmas Program tonight---Robbie is in it  
I was hoping for some great news......Hang in there Kara!:hug:I'll check back later tonight.


----------



## Missy

Kara, I hope the antibiotics help her to feel better right away. We love you little Gucci. Get well soon so your mom can relax.


----------



## good buddy

Thumperlove said:


> Well, I called the vet and her white count is up, DH is picking up antibiotics and we are to check back in tomorrow and come IN if it worsens or she doesn't keep fluids down.
> Kara


 Kara, I'm sorry to hear Gucci is sick! I sure hope the antibiotics help her and she starts feeling better soon! Hang in there mama!


----------



## Janet Zee

Just checking back to se if there was any change in Gucci's condition. Hang in there Kara we are all here to support you. My thoughts and prayers are for you and Gucci. Bacci sends lots of wet kisses to Gucci.


----------



## Thumper

You are all SOO sweet and thoughtful! If she only knew she had a whole *cheering* section! :kiss: Thanks so much!

I just picked up the Pedialyte and gave her some sips of that and the first dose of antib's. I hope tomorrow is better!

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl

I just logged in for the first time today and I am so upset to learn that little Gucci isn't feeling well. Big hugs from Nico, Desi and me - I hope you find out quickly what is bothering Gucci and that she feels better real soon!


----------



## KristinFusco

Kara!

I am so sorry to hear about poor princess Gucci! We are wishing her a speedy recovery.

:kiss:


----------



## Lynn

Kara,
I am so sorry to hear Gucci is not well. I am glad you took her to the vet, I am sure the antibiotics will make her better. Try to keep the liquids in her. I so hope she is better tomorrow. We send lots of :hug::kiss:


----------



## mckennasedona

Kara, I sure hope the pedialyte and the meds do the trick quickly. 
Hugs to you and Gucci!!


----------



## dboudreau

Kara, sorry to hear Gucci isn't feeling well. Sam sends :hug: and :kiss: to her.

Sure hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Lola

Hope Gucci is feeling better!:hug:


----------



## Thumper

Thanks ladies! :kiss:

Here's a picture of my sick baby  I took this picture earlier for my husband (He's been worried sick about her all day, even though we had a VERY busy/complicated day at the office!) We sure love this sweetie. You can tell she's not herself, she normally lights up for the camera and she barely peeked at me.

Kara


----------



## Lola

Oh gosh Kara she really looks under the weather! Poor little thing!


----------



## ama0722

Kara,
Do you have nutrical? I have used that on Isabelle when she has been sick- she gets way too mentally crazy around storms. That is a good temporary help!

Amanda


----------



## Guest

Ohhh...poor little babboo...I'm sure once the antibiotics kick in, she'll perk up..could be a bacterial bug..


----------



## ivyagogo

She looks so sad.


----------



## Leslie

Poor Gucci looks so pathetic in those pics. I sure hope it's just a "bug" the antibiotics can get rid of quickly.


----------



## juliav

Poor little princess!!!

She looks so out of sorts. Busy is sending hava-hugs and kisses.


----------



## pjewel

Oh the poor baby. That's not our sweet diva. I'm hoping the antibiotics kick in quickly. Several weeks ago Milo suddenly was having horrible diarrhea. When I took him to the vet they gave me antibiotics and a special canned dog food for him. Luckily within two days he was all better and back to himself. I wish the same for Gucci. :hug: for the girl.


----------



## Jan D

Keep positive thoughts...I'm sure Gucci girl will be better tomorrow!


----------



## Amy R.

Kara, at least you have some partial answers, and now some antibiotics. Slightly elevated white count doesn't sound too serious. I too wouldn't worry about food yet (other than offering something really bland, like boiled rice or chicken) , just keeping her hydrated. It's a really good sign that her stool looks so normal. Hopefully the med, and some rest, will do the trick. I know you'll keep us all posted, as we are all here for you and la petite princessa. :grouphug: xoxo


----------



## mom23girls

I wasn't on here in the last couple of days & I just read about Gucci...I hope she's better soon. She looks so droopy in those pictures...poor baby. I hope she's back to being her adorable little self soon!!! ((hugs)) -Jen & Amy


----------



## irnfit

Kara, maybe she picked up a bug when you went to the farm. She's a lot closer to the ground and maybe she picked up some bacteria from the dirt? Just a thought. My dad caught Valley Fever when he lived in Arizona and they said it was airborne and it was in the dust blowing around.


----------



## marjrc

OH no!!!!! Kara, I'm so sorry to see this thread! I just got in from Orlando this afternoon and am working all day tomorrow, so won't have time to catch up just yet, but had to post here at least. I haven't read through all the pages here, but I see that there is still some concern about Gucci not doing well. 

Are the antibiotics helping her? I have so many questions, but I'm sure they're already answered in this thread, so I'll just go back and read. Sending you a bunch of (((hugs))) and please keep us posted!!


----------



## lfung5

Yikes, I can see why you are so worried about her. She's really not herself at all. I feel so bad for her, as she looks so sick. Sounds likes she's in great hands, and I am anxious to hear what you find out tomorrow. It must be so frustrating not know what's causing this. Keep her comfortable and we will pray for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Guest

*Spider Bites*

Kara,

I just remembered that Sophie was bit by a spider last year. She has been acting rather lethargic, and just when it got to the point where I was wondering if I should take her to the Vet, I found a bright red spot on her belly (wouldn't have seen this had I not been combing her out.)

I took her to the Vet and he confirmed that she had been bit by a spider, and though not deathly poisonous, she to some degree sufferd side affects from what little toxin there was.

Have you looked at Gucci's skin?? Ears, tummy..feet??


----------



## suzyfrtz

Kara, 

I just got in from a day of Christmas shopping and learned about Gucci's troubles. I too was wondering, with Michele, if it was something she picked up on the farm. The dirt, particularly around poultry, can be full of nasties. 
I lived on a dairy farm and although the cattle were regularly tested, I contracted salmonella and my baby almost died from it. 

Get well Gucci!

Love Suzy and Cazzie


----------



## Cheryl

I am sorry Gucci is not feeling any better and that you don't have many answers. I hope the antibiotics kick in soon. Roxie and Brutus send her get well hugs.


----------



## Poornima

Hi Kara,
Just logged in to see how Gucci was doing. Poor Gucci! Hope that Elaine's remedy and antibiotics would make Gucci her old self in no time. Sending Gucci tons of healing thoughts and wishes. Get well soon little darling Gucci! 

Take care.
:hug::hug:


----------



## mckennasedona

Poor baby. She definitely looks like she doesn't feel good. Give her lots of pets and hugs from us.


----------



## maryam187

Poor Gucci and you guys. She looks exhausted, Pablo had a low grade fever after his last shots and was so miserable all day and night too. It's hard to watch them being lethargic  Has she eaten/drunk anything on her own yet? Sending good vibes...


----------



## Missy

ohh poor Gucci. she looks so sad. The good thing is they know how to sleep and rest when they need it. So hopefully tomorrow she will be back to her drama queen self.


----------



## Lilly's mom

SMARTY said:


> Kara, I'm back and checking on Gucci. You really can never tell what is going on with these pups. Smarty was really off when she was in season. She even ran a temp for a couple of days. Didn't want to play and just layed around most of the time. She never acted like she was in pain but was off. Maybe that will be what is going on.
> 
> I know you have her on your special cooking but you might get her a can of Campbell's Chicken Noodle soup. Every dog I have ever owned would drink/eat this when all else failed.
> 
> We hope you both have a good night.


I can second this. Lilly hasn't been eating or drinking much other than her birthday cookies for a week now. She lays around acts like she doesn't feel well but not in pain per say. Clingy also. I hope this is what is wrong with Gucci.

Has she had her first season?


----------



## marjrc

Finally got the chance to read all the posts and see that there really isn't much as 'news', which is too bad.  I seriously hope it's only the fact that Gucci is coming into heat. If it's that, then we know it will pass and she'll do just fine. 

I know what you mean about thinking of what happened to Ricky as that was also very sudden. BUT, and this is encouraging for you and Gucci, Ricky had a very high fever and was shaking from it pretty badly. His ALT level was sky high, as you know, so at least Gucci doesn't have that to worry about. Phew! 

I will keep thinking positive thoughts and hopefully by tomorrow, our Gucci girl will be right as rain. (((((((hugs))))))) to you both. I know all too well how these sudden changes can worry us so. Hang in there!


----------



## Laurief

Oh Kara, I just got back from a meeting and was checking - those pictures def. are NOT the Gucci we know and love!! Poor little thing. Maybe a good night sleep, antibiotics and a little pedialite will work! Kisses and hugs to your girl.


----------



## Paige

She looks so sad. :hug::kiss:from me and the boys.

Get well Soon Gucci


----------



## JanB

Oh, Kara, I was gone all day and had hoped to come here this evening and see that Gucci was all better. I'm so sorry that's not the case. I hope you get a definitive answer quickly and she's feeling better soon! Give her a big :kiss: and :hug: from me and Tessa!


----------



## JASHavanese

Run, don't walk to the vet Kara. I'm going to read ahead and pray she's ok.


----------



## JASHavanese

Those pictures are enough to break your heart. I still haven't found what the vet said but saw you took her. I'll keep looking.
:hug::hug: Gucci


----------



## EK8s

Just checking in on Gucci. She looks like she's so sad and sick. Hope the antibiotics work wonders and she (and you) are better tomorrow! Will keep her in my prayers.

Eileen


----------



## Lina

Kara, poor Gucci looks so sad and pathetic. Give her lots of extra loving from me and Kubrick and I hope the meds will kick in soon! :kiss:


----------



## JASHavanese

Here's another thought Kara. There's something similar to HGE going around in toy dogs. It's attacking so many that vets are going nuts trying to figure out what's going on. Bandit got it and we almost lost her. The only thing that saved her was getting her to a vet fast. He put her on an iv and gave her antibiotics. She stayed at his office during the day on the iv and came home at night.
I stayed up all night with her for a few nights talking to her non stop telling her how much we love her. There were several times when she'd start to fade when I'd stop talking to her, so I'd make sure to keep trying to give her a will to fight it.
I know of 5 havs that have gotten this and 3 made it so if this is what she has, please stay on top of it and demand that she's on an iv.
The first time Bandit raised her head I got hope. When she wagged her tail around the 3rd day my heart soared and then when she walked a few feet I knew she was on her way back to me.
With her, we woke up to a bed full of vomit so we knew we had a problem....and that was a spot clean only bed spread (and my favorite). It went in the trash and I'd gladly trade it for Ban.


----------



## ChristineL

Hey Kara, 
I haven't been online. I just saw the thread on poor little Gucci girl. I really hope the poor lil thing is ok - I will check back later to see if there is any more news.

Hugs to you and your fur baby,
Christine


----------



## Jane

Kara,

I am so so sorry to hear about Gucci. I'll be checking back often to see how she is doing. Hopefully she will respond quickly to the antibiotics. Did she have any new foods lately (since you are homecooking) that she might be reacting to? 

When Lincoln was in pain from a back injury, I felt all over his body, slowly, in a systematic way trying to figure out where he was hurting....I'm sure you've done all this already. I hope you can get some answers soon. Hang in there, sweet Gucci! :hug:


----------



## juliav

JASHavanese said:


> Here's another thought Kara. There's something similar to HGE going around in toy dogs. It's attacking so many that vets are going nuts trying to figure out what's going on. Bandit got it and we almost lost her. The only thing that saved her was getting her to a vet fast. He put her on an iv and gave her antibiotics. She stayed at his office during the day on the iv and came home at night.


What is HGE?


----------



## Guest

JASHavanese said:


> Here's another thought Kara. There's something similar to HGE going around in toy dogs. It's attacking so many that vets are going nuts trying to figure out what's going on. Bandit got it and we almost lost her. The only thing that saved her was getting her to a vet fast. He put her on an iv and gave her antibiotics. She stayed at his office during the day on the iv and came home at night.
> I stayed up all night with her for a few nights talking to her non stop telling her how much we love her. There were several times when she'd start to fade when I'd stop talking to her, so I'd make sure to keep trying to give her a will to fight it.
> I know of 5 havs that have gotten this and 3 made it so if this is what she has, please stay on top of it and demand that she's on an iv.
> The first time Bandit raised her head I got hope. When she wagged her tail around the 3rd day my heart soared and then when she walked a few feet I knew she was on her way back to me.
> With her, we woke up to a bed full of vomit so we knew we had a problem....and that was a spot clean only bed spread (and my favorite). It went in the trash and I'd gladly trade it for Ban.


Jan,

Can you list all of the symtoms, as I think Kara didn't mention that Gucci was throwing up or having the runs.

My friend's Yorkie was very ill a month ago and the Vet never did come up with a diagnosis. He (Starski) was throwing up, wouldn't eat or drink and had the runs. He was in on I.V for a total of two weeks., and is ok now.

Kara..We don't mean to freak you out, as I am sure you are already quite worried. You should take her right back to the Vet in the morning though if you don't see any improvement.


----------



## casperkeep

Kara I hope Gucci gets much needed rest to fight off whatever she is dealing with!!! We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers!!!! HUGS to you and Gucci!!!!!


----------



## Kathy

Oh Kara,
I just logged in for the first time today and I am soooo sorry to hear that Gucci isn't feeling well. You have been given great advise, so I won't try to repeat what has already been said. Hang in there, we are all here for you.


----------



## maryam187

Jan, what is HGE?


----------



## Paige

I googled HGE and found this

http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/dogdiseasesh/a/HGEindogs.htm

Gucci isn't vomiting and doesn't have the diarrhea, so this doesn't sound like what it could be.

I'm sorry Jan, that Bandit had to go through this. Thank god she is okay now.


----------



## Missy

Just wanted to Wish Gucci sweet dreams and a really good nights rest. I hope you and your mom wake up as good as new tomorrow!


----------



## maryam187

Ah, thanks Paige, I was too lazy to google. But so everyone lazy like me knows: HGE stands for Hemorrhagic GastroEnterocolitis. 
Hemorrhagic= bleeding
Gastro= stomach
Entero= small intestin
Col(on)= large intestin
-itis= intection/inflammation

I doubt that Gucci has that and hope I'm right! 
Jan, sorry you and Bandit had to go through this...


----------



## JASHavanese

Paige said:


> I googled HGE and found this
> 
> http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/dogdiseasesh/a/HGEindogs.htm
> 
> Gucci isn't vomiting and doesn't have the diarrhea, so this doesn't sound like what it could be.
> 
> I'm sorry Jan, that Bandit had to go through this. Thank god she is okay now.


Thanks Paige and Maryam. This was a year ago when Bandit was 2 weeks away from delivery. It seems like there was an upside to it though. One of the women that bought a puppy from that litter had a dog that got HGE months later and then the puppy from Bandit got it also. Her other dog got a bad case of it and it was touch and go for a while, but the puppy she got from me had it for a day and it barely affected him. I think he got the antibodies for it from his Momma. 
There seems to be different versions of HGE. One has the vomiting and bloody runs, another has maybe a loose stool and the dog may throw up once. They don't know how a dog gets it and the only thing they know to do is get them on IV's fast. That seems to be the one thing that pulls them through.
My vet had just been to an emergency seminar the vets in the area called for about it the weekend before Bandit got this so we were lucky that way. They're seeing a lot of it here but it's all across the country.


----------



## JASHavanese

imamurph52 said:


> Jan,
> 
> Can you list all of the symtoms, as I think Kara didn't mention that Gucci was throwing up or having the runs.
> 
> .


The symptoms vary from dog to dog which is probably why they have a hard time figuring out what it is. Some have horrible vomiting like Bandit did, some have bloody rums with it, others might just throw up once, others might have loose stools. The one thing they all have in common is that they look totally worn out and don't want to do anything. They go off their water and food and can dehydrate quickly.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Just checking in to see how Gucci is doing tonight. If its an infection, the antibiotics (if they're the right ones) usually work pretty quickly. At least you usually see some improvement in the next day or so. Kara, you must be emotionally and physically exhausted from the worry. I hope the next news we hear is good and Gucci is doing better.

Jan, sorry to hear about Bandit's ordeal. That must have been so frightening! Thank God she got on IVs quickly and recovered.


----------



## Julie

Was just catching up on the thread and worrying about Gucci.......:hug:
I am sure sad to read of nothing new.Her pictures look so sad and tired.
I hope tomorrow goes better for Gucci and for you Kara.Sending good thoughts and Quincy sends ear lickies!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I've been offline all day. I'm so sorry Gucci isn't feeling well! I hope the antibiotics kick in and she's feeling better tomorrow. The poor thing, she looks completely wiped out in those photos.

Give her a :hug: from me and Pepper, please.

Wanda


----------



## Guest

GET WELL, GUCCI!!! XOXOXOXO


----------



## havanesebyha

Kara, I was just reading through the thread from throughout the day when I found out about poor Gucci being sick. She really looks sick in the pictures you took of her ~ poor baby. 

This all seems too familiar as Kohana had some of the same symptoms last year - it was on December 29th she was sleeping in bed with us when my DH and I jumped as she jumped off the bed and was screaming in pain. At first I thought she hurt a leg or fell off the bed, it was 3:00 a.m. and she then laid in our bed and cried and cried. I finally got her to fall asleep. In the morning around 7:00 she got up and threw up a ton of stuff, then refused to walk. We rushed her into the vet and they did xrays, blood work, and hooked her up to an IV. She stayed all day and then they called us to come and pick her up about 8:00 p.m. with antibotics and anti-nausia meds. She was on meds for about three days and we thought all was fine and then on the 3rd of January she did it all again - this time she wasn't eating or drinking and vomiting bile. We did all the tests over again and even fancy one's to rule out Pancreatis, which she didn't have. The vet never could figure it out - she said she had a form of gastrintitis or something to that effect and she said Kohana was in a lot of pain and a fever and elevated white blood cells. She was just coming out of her first heat cycle. This past summer in July she had her second heat and I could tell it was giving her a stomach ache as she was crankey. I don't know to this day what it was but hopefully having Gucci on medicine will help, but I would definately take her back in the morning if she isn't better and ask them for a day IV and let them know you want to pick her up at night. 

Kara, I sure feel for you as I have been through this and it is so hard for us to sit and watch knowing they are in pain. I feel optimistic that Gucci will feel a little better in the morning and you'll see an improvement by lunch time. I sure would listen to Elaine and do the pedialite and carol syrup as my vet has told me this also. 

I'll check back in the morning and hope for better news. Little Gucci girl is in my prayers tonight. Kohana sends lots of kisses to Gucci to get well.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, everyone! How nice to wake up to all these ideas and well-wishes! :grouphug:

Interesting and plausible theory on the farm, Ya know..in the last 2 weeks since we've been there, FOUR of us have been sick, including my fever/vomiting episode last week. My stepson and stepdaughter have also been out of school w/ fever/gastro problems and now Gucci. That is 1/2 of us that went! They had a row of sinks and we all washed our hands (and Guch got a bath) But now that I think about it, it was probably nasty well water (there is alot of that around here!)

HGE sounds SCARY, Jan! I'm SO sorry Bandit went through that! The vet didn't GIVE me a real diagnosis, just basically a fever and high white cells. Since she hadn't puked or had diarrhea, that's why he wasn't really pushing the IV, but told me to bring her back for one if anything worsened and if I couldn't get her to take fluids. I did manage to get her to take some Pedialyte and water last night, she does drink more late afternoon/evening on a normal day, so that was a good sign. But she's not drinking enough, she didn't have to pee this morning (yet, anyways!)

Last night, she perked up a bit when we went to bed and I didnt bring her jerky up, I guess I figured she wouldn't eat it, so why bother...wrong! lol she whimpered so I went to get it. I usually give her 1 plus a smaller one to 'track' and she played that game (track the jerky in the covers) and then buried them underneath my neck and one under DH! ound:Guess she's saving for a rainy day, ehh?

This morning she seemed better until I sat down to greet her, like I do every morning, she got a bit excited and started dry-heaving.  and then she settled down and is nursing her Snuggle bear which is her routine. Still won't take any food, not even the yogurt or chicken broth.

Libby, how scary an ordeal w/ Kohana! That sounds SOO familiar though, One second she was fine and the next minute squealing in pain and lethargic! I checked her for heat/blood...but nope, not yet.

I did feel kinda silly at the vet at first when they asked me how long she'd been sick, and I was like..."ehh, 2 hours?" lol But I'm really glad I went in retrospect, apparently she has some type of infection w/ the fever and the cell count. So thanks everyone for encouraging that! 

I downloaded that picture of her and was like "YIKES" she really does appear like a different dog and looked miserable. I hope we are on the upswing of this today, and I really hope she'll cooperate w/ the water, so I won't have to take her in for IV. I'd rather not do that, I WILL if I must.

Great, now she has hiccups. Poor thing.

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Thanks for the update Kara, its good that she still wants to keep her normal routine with the jerky & snuggle bear. We will continue to send good vibes your way and hopefully she will drink and maybe eat a little today.


----------



## Thumper

marjrc said:


> I know what you mean about thinking of what happened to Ricky as that was also very sudden. BUT, and this is encouraging for you and Gucci, Ricky had a very high fever and was shaking from it pretty badly. His ALT level was sky high, as you know, so at least Gucci doesn't have that to worry about. Phew!


Thanks, Marj! Gucci actually was shaking from the fever yesterday, but I don't know about her ALT level? Is that a different test than her blood count or would that be on the same test as her blood count? I hope Ricky is all better now :kiss: I know firsthand how quickly these little ones can tank. Scary! 

Kara


----------



## Carol

Hi Kara, I'll be thinking of you both today at work. Sending healing vibes your way!


----------



## Paige

Kara, I hope Gucci has a much better day today.:hug:


----------



## Laurief

Poor Gucci - dry heaves are the worst!! We hope that today will bring a perkier girl, and that she eats and drinks. Hey got an idea, if you want her to eat something different that might interest her - how about dog kibble! Maybe it wouold be new and interesting enough for her to try it? Just a thought.. I would def. keep trying to get water in to her, and if you do have to take her for the IV, you will see a totally different pup as soon as the fluid levels are up. Dehydration does strange things to you, so i would bet that she would feel so much better once she has fluids in her.
Working from home today, so I will be online most of the day - keep us up to date. 
Kisses, hugs, and cuddles to Gucci!!


----------



## Paige

Laurief said:


> Poor Gucci - dry heaves are the worst!! We hope that today will bring a perkier girl, and that she eats and drinks.* Hey got an idea, if you want her to eat something different that might interest her - how about dog kibble*! Maybe it wouold be new and interesting enough for her to try it? Just a thought.. I would def. keep trying to get water in to her, and if you do have to take her for the IV, you will see a totally different pup as soon as the fluid levels are up. Dehydration does strange things to you, so i would bet that she would feel so much better once she has fluids in her.
> Working from home today, so I will be online most of the day - keep us up to date.
> Kisses, hugs, and cuddles to Gucci!!


*Was it little ceaser's that she used to eat. Maybe she would eat a little of that again. *


----------



## lfung5

I hope you get more answers from the vet today. Feel better little Gucci! I hope to hear good news the next time I log on.


----------



## Missy

Kara, glad Gucci wanted her routines with treats and snuggle bear. Sending out healing vibes. I hope she is better today.


----------



## Tritia

Don't you dare be embarassed that it was only 2 hours that she was sick. In some rare, sad cases..that's all it takes before it's too late. You know the saying..better safe, then sorry. 

Hope she has a better day. She'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Janet Zee

I believe the dry heaves are probably from having an empty stomach. How long does it take for the antibiotics to kick in? I know with 2 legged kids it takes 48 hrs.

So glad she is showing signs of feeling a little bit better today. It is so upsetting when our babies are sick 2 & 4 legged.

Bacci is sending more wet kisses.

Get better fast Li'l Gucci Girl.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, ladies!

Laurie, I actually DID put some Kibble down yesterday. lol, great minds think alike, ehh? I hadnt' thought of little cesars, but yeah..she loved that stuff when she was a wee pup. I wonder if I have any and if it is expired? I'll have to go check the pantry.

THE statistics are UP. My 12 yo son woke up puking/fever! UGH!:frusty: I can't believe how sick everyone has been this year! That makes it 5 out of 8 of us that went to the farm, now sick. Although, I thought I read humans and dogs can't get the same 'bugs'?

Well, Gucci had enough energy to walk away from the water bottle! LOL I guess its Pedialite time, flipped her nose up at eggs w/ cheese for breakfast. I'll keep offering the food, but the vet said water was more important. I'll take it as a good sign she wanted to stash her jerky, maybe she'll go eat that today.

I already have one pukey kid to clean up after, I guess Gucci has the instinct of not being able to keep food down, maybe? She dry heaved pretty bad this AM, and I agree...that is even worse than puking! uke:

Kara


----------



## maryam187

KAra, glad do read there has been at least SOME improvement, hope we'll hear more and more good news today!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Kara I will thinking about you and your family today....it is the pits when something is going around....please give hugs to Gucci girl....hopefully she will drink some water today!!!


----------



## whitBmom

Awwww Kara, I hope your family recovers soon :grouphug: I am happy that Gucci is trying to get back to her usual self - I am sure with all the TLC you can give her she will be up and running in no time. Hugs to you and Gucci :hug:


----------



## KristinFusco

Poor Gucci!

At least she is doing somewhat better, I will be thinking of her today!

~Kristin


----------



## juliav

Kara,

Just checking in to see how our little girl is doing. I am sorry that she is not more improved, but it seems she is on the right track. I also heard that dogs can't get the same bugs as humans, but from what you are describing it sure sounds as all of you have the same thing. 

I hope Gucci and your son feel better and no one else gets sick.


----------



## mckennasedona

Kara,
Thanks for the update. I sure hope Gucci improves as the day wears on. Keep that Pedialyte going. I'm sorry to hear that your son is sick. You have your hands full today. 

Hugs!!


----------



## Julie

Just checking on Gucci's condition.Maybe she'll perk up a little today.If not,I'd call the vet again Kara.Better safe then sorry.:hug:

The flu is going around here too Kara.My daughter had it yesterdayuke: and is home from school today too!


----------



## Thumper

She's definately whiney today! She's not really up to following me around, but will whine when I get up to get coffee, etc. like "COME BACK MAMA!" lol, she's harder than my human son whos' home today. I just have to fetch him gatorade and tylenol periodically and he goes back to sleep and doesn't mind if I leave the room (or walk a few ft. away!)

But she did let me brush her out, she kept scratching at her ear and that was worrying me..but turns out to be a mat that was bothering her...so she was really cooperative when I brushed it out.

I'm still racking my brain to think of what she could've possible ate or gotten into, so I can prevent this in the future, but who knows?!

I guess today is a good day to start wrapping presents since I'm home and don't see myself running all the errands I had planned this week. lol

Kara


----------



## pjewel

I woke this morning with Gucci on my mind. So glad she's a little better. It's so hard to watch them go through anything like this. Maybe she is suffering from whatever has affected the rest of your family. Still sending healing vibes in your direction -- for the whole family.

Fingers crossed for a quick resolution.


----------



## Guest

*Gucci*

Morning, Kara...

I'm SO happy to hear that Gucci is moving in the right direction! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara, so glad to hear our Little Miss Sunshine is beginning to shine again! I know you are greatly relieved!! Hope your son gets over uke:uke:


----------



## Lynn

Kara,

I was going to ask you how long it had been seen you were at that farm....I was thinking about it last night. It is odd so many of the faimily members have been sick after visiting the farm. 

It does sound like Gucci might be feeling a little better today....hopefully. Gucci needs to be able to keep the antibiotics down, so she can't throw them up.

Don't ever feel silly about taking your animals to the vet, you did the right thing....small dogs can get really sick fast.


----------



## dschles

I've been checking all morning to see how Gucci is doing. The phone woke us here at 6:45 this morning with the announcement that school will be closed today due to the weather... So, I got up and checked on Gucci and went back to sleep. Wishing Gucci and her whole family a quick recovery.


----------



## Poornima

Kara,
Glad to hear that Gucci wanted her usual routine and that there is some improvement. I am sure Pedialyte would keep her hydrated. Wish all of your family a very speedy and healthy recovery! Take care.
Best,
Poornima, Benji and Lizzie


----------



## Laurief

I dont know Kara - it was probably that turkey she was chasing!! He got her back by giving her some bug!! Is she taking the pedialite? The more you get in her the better!! Hope she is doing better this afternoon!
Laurie


----------



## Guest

Kara...Do you think that Gucci is getting enough liquid to hydrate her?? I heard (and maybe someone more knowledgeable can chime in) that you can check by looking at a dogs gums and eyes for dryness...


----------



## ama0722

Good to hear she is coming around. Are you making sure she gets enough liquid? 

Amanda


----------



## Amy R.

Kara, glad to wake up to some positive news re Miss Gucci. It is really odd that she and the kids are all sick at the same time. Could the farm be the connection?? Did she drink water there? Though guess that would have shown up sooner.
Did they palpate her belly and do an x-ray? I'm also wondering about female problems? Like an enlarged ovary? I would ask lots of questions of the vet.
I'm glad you took her in right away!!
Glad she is progressing and may it continue. Hugs!


----------



## Lola

Glad to hear Gucci is getting better. I wonder how many other people got sick from going to the farm. My vet said one time that it is not unusual for animals to pick up a bug from humans in some form or another.


----------



## abuelashavanese

Just checking in on our sweet little Gucci girl. Hope today is a good day and she starts feeling much better.

Sending warm wishes.


----------



## Thumper

Yall are the sweetest! :kiss: Thanks for checking in on her!  If she only knew! I think I'll tell her how much the forum loves her! hehe.

Yes, I'm pushing the liquids and its going good. She's not throwing the water or the medicine. She even went to get her OWN drink from the lick-it water a minute ago! I was SOO excited. She's still laying around alot and not quite herself, but definately NOT like yesterday. My husband was asking me last night how much water a dog her size needs throughout the day, does anyone know? I'd guess she would drink about a cup a day on a 'well' day?

Kara


----------



## Thumper

No, we actually dont' drink the same water, except maybe "Deer park", Gucci drinks distilled mostly, but will have Deer park occasionally.

Let's see.....we were at the farm the Sunday before last, about 9 days ago?. Its just really odd that we've all been so sick, out of the 7 of us that went, 5 of us have been sick! The only 2 that havent' are my husband and one of the twins.

I didn't even touch any of the animals, but you know that's not a guarantee.

Kara


----------



## Lina

Kara, I'm glad that it seems like Gucci is feeling a little better by getting back into her routine, but I'm sorry that she still has not interest in food or water! I will be thinking of both of you today and hoping for a quick recovery. :hug:


----------



## Lina

Kara, as far as how much a dog drinks, I'm not sure but I do know that Kubrick will usually go through 2-3 cups a water a day depending on how much exercise he has gotten that day, though it's never less than 1.5 or 2 cups.


----------



## Guest

Thumperlove said:


> No, we actually dont' drink the same water, except maybe "Deer park", Gucci drinks distilled mostly, but will have Deer park occasionally.
> 
> Let's see.....we were at the farm the Sunday before last, about 9 days ago?. Its just really odd that we've all been so sick, out of the 7 of us that went, 5 of us have been sick! The only 2 that havent' are my husband and one of the twins.
> 
> I didn't even touch any of the animals, but you know that's not a guarantee.
> 
> Kara


Kara...I'm hoping you don't literally mean distilled, as that form of water is stripped of all minerals and is basically really flat.

I also give my dogs bottled water (though not the stuff thats bottled tap), as our tap is loaded with chlorine.


----------



## Thumper

I give her both bottled and distilled, but I also supplement the minerals in water! Since I've got her on homecooked, I really watch and calculate vitamins/minerals. I know what you are saying though, I'm on top of it! 

Lina, I don't think Gucci EVER drinks 2 full cups? HOWEVER, she cut back on water when we went to homecooked because she now gets food w/ water in it vs. just the dry kibble. I remember she drank alot more when she was eating kibble. So, I guess if I factor in the wet food, it probably is around 2 cups, I think I'll ask the vet to see what they think also.

Kara


----------



## rockluvr

Hi Kara,
I was offline (sick also) the last few days so I just read through these 21 pages as fast as I could to find out how little Gucci was feeling. So sorry to hear that she is sick, but hopeful that she is drinking and feeling a bit better. You were right to take her to the vet right away. I thought I could weigh in on the water issue. Roxie (only 15 weeks old now) drinks maybe a cup - cup and one half of distilled water a day at 5+ pounds. Hope this helps. Also you are right Gucci does get extra liquids from her homecooked food as opposed to dry kibble. Hugs from Roxie and me coming your way!


----------



## Paige

Kara, I started giving the boys yorgurt and canned with their kibble and they do drink less water now. But it could also be the time of year. They are outside running like hell more during the nicer days.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Foxy Roxie :kiss: I know, I can't believe how long this thread has gotten and the views! WOW.

Paige, I remember reading about the less-water intake on the homecooked forum, and it does make sense. They say some dogs have loose stools at first, but that's most likely because they are *adjusting* to the water in the food and eventually decrease water intake since they are getting it in the food...and sure enough, Gucci lowered her water intake and her stools firmed back up.

Can you imagine a human eating kibble for a week or two? LOL.....We'd have to chug a gallon to get it through our guts! haha. Even when I eat dry foods I'm thirstier, its just nature's way.

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Kara, I'm so glad to hear Gucci is drinking on her own. It is very odd how something is spreading through your house. Gosh I hope what ever it is everyone will be over it before the holidays.

Both my boys are drinking less this time of year, they cant seem to get the speed of their RLH in my living room like they can outside.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Thumperlove said:


> Thanks, Marj! Gucci actually was shaking from the fever yesterday, but I don't know about her ALT level? Is that a different test than her blood count or would that be on the same test as her blood count? Kara


Kara- I'm glad Gucci is a little better today! As far as ALT levels, no, its not a part of the blood count. You have to ask for a general chemistry panel (which checks organ function). A CBC (complete blood count) just checks the white and red blood cells to see if there is infection, possible virus, anemia, etc. Maybe your vet did a blood chemistry panel as well as a CBC? You'd have to ask.

Keep hydrating Gucci girl as much as possible. If she doesn't drink on her own, then put the pedialyte in a syringe and put it in the cheek pocket of her mouth. Do that at regular intervals. Its an easy way to make sure she's getting enough fluid. If she's not peeing, that's not good. Fever uses up alot of body fluid and it has to be replaced quickly. If her eyes seem dry or if you press on her gums until they're white and the blood takes several seconds to make them pink, then she's dehydrated (the pink should immediately return).

I hope the antibiotics are kicking in and your Gucci girl will be her old self in no time! We all just hate seeing one of our precious babies sick!


----------



## Amy R.

Kara, it sounds like she is doing much better. The fluid is the most important thing, as Jeanne is pointing out. Are you weighing her daily? Our vet made us do that when Biscuit was so sick, to also help monitor dehydration. Which can happen very quickly, as they are so small. I think B drinks perhaps a cup of water a day, max. Much less than Kubrick. Again, I would offer rice boiled in chicken broth & boiled chicken in small amounts. Biscuit will never turn that down when sick & it's very nutritious.

I woke up with that darn flu today too. It's a drag. And we leave for Mexico Sat. I always seem to be sick w/ bronchitis. when we travel. One time I spent an entire week at Club Med in bed!

Hopefully tomorrow, Gucci will be much more herself!!!! Hugs~~and happy gift wrapping! I'm doing my cards today.


----------



## EK8s

Kara,

I just signed on for the first time today and am so glad to hear that Gucci is somewhat better. As far as the dry heaves are concerned, when my Bichon Snuggles was sick last year on two different occasions, she was not throwing up and didn't have diarrhea but she would not eat or drink water. She was very lethargic just like Gucci. I took her to the vet and both times he administered IV fluids to her during the day and we took her home at night. You would not believe the difference in her once she got the fluids.

The vet told me that when they don't drink their normal amount of water they can quickly become dehydrated and he recommends that IV fluids be administered. It really made a difference in Snuggs. 

Oddly enough, a few years ago after my niece had gastric bypass surgery she starting having terrible dry heaves about 4-5 days after the surgery. I took her to her doctor and they administered IV fluids and she didn't have a problem with the dry heaves after that.

It may not be related but, you may just want to phone your vet and see what he says.

Hugs to you both.

Eileen


----------



## havaluv

Kara, I have no advice, just sending good healing thoughts to Gucci and your family. I've been off a couple of days so I missed this. Hope you're all better soon! Hugs to you and rubbles to Miss Gucci!


----------



## Sissygirl

Kara,

I am thinking about you and Gucci and hope she feels better soon.
Poor baby she did look miserable. Thank God you can be home with her.

Marie


----------



## juliav

How's our little princess Gucci???


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Eileen, Marie, Shelly and Amy, Jeanne and Leeann and Julia!:grouphug:

Amy  I'm sorry to hear you are sick! We are having an AWFUL sick-season this year, I have never seen my kids get sick so often (and ME!) It must be a very active virus/flu year, indeed! I hope you feel better in time for your trip. Get LOTS of rest and take care of yourself :kiss:

She's been doing REALLY good w/ the water and even ate a little ground turkey and baby rice cereal! :whoo: :whoo:I'm still watching her closely to make sure the food doesn't come up, she dry heaved again around 2 and spit up a little bit of the pedialyte, but I've been really watching her (and my son) closely today and keeping the liquids up! If she can hold the food down for a few hours atleast, I'll be happy! It is just heartwrenching to see them all sick, tired and lethargic  I want my spunky spitfire back! lol

I did manage to wrap about 10 presents, make a doctor's appt and dinner, and nurse 2 sick babes, so I feel busy/productive today! 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Paige

Kara, I saw your post on another thread. That's great that she is drinking again. Hopefully tomorrow will even be better.


----------



## Janet Zee

Just checking back to see how Gucci Girl is doing. 

Keep improving little Gooch.

More Lickies from Bacci.


----------



## Laurief

Kara, did you ever get any results from the vet? They took blood right? Were there any results you were waiting on? I am so glad she is finally eating and drinking a little. Sounds like she is turning the corner!
We are so glad to hear that = it is so amazing how we all fall so in love with each others dogs!


----------



## Amy R.

I'm really relieved to hear that Gucci is doing much better, and that you managed to have a productive day, Kara.


----------



## Rita

Oh Kara. I just got to read this thread I was off-line yesterday. I hope Gucci is doing better. How scary. Plus it stinks when everyone is sick at once. You cannot catch a break.

Houston and I are sending good happy healthy healing thoughts to all of you and hoping Gucci feels better tomorrow. You are in our prayers.

Keep us posted.


----------



## TnTWalter

*So glad she's doing better...*

hope your other kids are as well.

I'm sure you're taking excellent care of all of them.

NOw you don't get sick!

Take care.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, I will *try* not to get sick, I don't think I will, I just had this mess last week for 3-4 days! I can't catch a break this holiday season!

Good idea on weighing her! She weighed 8.8 at the vet yesterday, I'd rather her not go below 8.5, maybe I'll feed her a cheeseburger when she's back to 100% health? lol

All of yall's 'well wishes' and healing vibes are WORKING! Whoever said they bounce back as quickly as they crash, was SOO right. She's actually carrying her parrot-head around trying to entice someone to play w/ her! lol, I guess I should go play, ehh? 

Kara


----------



## Julie

That's GREAT news Kara!:bounce: I'm thrilled to read Gucci is getting back to herself.:hug:
Quincy sends more ear lickies!!!:ear:


----------



## Rita

Oh Thank goodness she is feeling better. :biggrin1:
Please go play............


----------



## lfung5

Laurief said:


> Kara, did you ever get any results from the vet? They took blood right? Were there any results you were waiting on? I am so glad she is finally eating and drinking a little. Sounds like she is turning the corner!
> We are so glad to hear that = it is so amazing how we all fall so in love with each others dogs!


I'm glad she seems to be doing better with the eating and drinking. I am curious just like Laurie. Did you ever find out exactly what's causing Gucci to be so sick? I hope she feels a lot better tomorrow!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Glad to hear she is feeling better , and she is getting ready to play ..
It is hard to have children and dogs sick over the holidays ..
the good news is that you were there to nurse them through this .. Hope tomorrow is a better day and no one else gets this bug ..


----------



## judith

kara, i am glad i just now checked this thread to hear gucci is on the road to recovery, good news!


----------



## Gableshavs

What a relief to hear that Gucci is on the mend. I'm so happy for both of you, and now you can get some rest.
Paula


----------



## EK8s

Yea! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Eileen


----------



## Poornima

Great to know that Gucci is doing better!


----------



## Jan D

Glad to hear Gucci is feeling better. Hope your son gets better soon too!


----------



## Missy

Yeah, Gucci is coming back to her old self!!!!!!! wahooo!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Whew! So glad to hear Gucci is starting to eat and is drinking.eace: I'm sure its a big relief for you, Kara. Tell Gucci to keep up the good work, and take an extra long nap yourself! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn

So glad Gucci is feeling better!!


----------



## Lina

I am glad that she has eaten some and drank a bit! Hopefully she will be back to her old self soon! :kiss:


----------



## juliav

Kara,

I am so glad to read that Gucci girl is doing better, eating and trying to play. 
Give her an extra belly rub and Bugsy is sending Hava kisses.


----------



## Guest

Kara,

I have been out all day and couldn't wait to log on to see how your princess is doing..
I'm so happy to hear she's improving!! (Whew!!) :clap2:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

:llama: Glad you're feeling better, Gucci! :clap2:

Now you just got to drink your fluids and eat a good meal to make your mommy happy :hungry:

Pepper :wave:

P.S. Kara I hope your son is feeling better real soon, I know how hard it is to watch your kids feel crummy, too. Wanda


----------



## JASHavanese

:cheer2: So glad Gucci is feeling better!!!!!!!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## ChristineL

Hey Kara, I just logged on to see how lil Gucci girl is! I am SO happy to see that she's doing a lot better!

Huge to you both!


----------



## Suuske747

Hey Kara, I just found this thread, 
I can imagine the emotional stress you've been going through!
It's terrible when you know somethings wrong, and you don't know what it is! If only they could speak ey.....
Lots of hope and good wishes from us too,
take care,
Suzane


----------



## Thumper

Thank you all! :kiss:

I never got a real 'definitive' answer from the vet, the closest thing he said that resembled a diagnosis, was "some type of infection" or "she ate something toxic" and sometimes dogs just "get sick like we do". They were really open to doing more tests and xrays, but he seemed like he wasnt' trying to 'over test' her for $, he wanted to try the antibiotics first and kept telling me to come back if anything 'worsened' any time of the day or night for IV and "more tests".

I've been racking my brain on what she could've gotten into but I can't really think of anything. She was outside w/ my husband for about an hour the night before, but he was grilling dinner and probably didn't have his eyes on her the whole time?

At any rate....she seemed to hold down her food and water last night. She's still sleeping alot, but more alert when she's awake, so that's improvement. She was even begging for crackers and Nutter Butter's last night..she'll slap her paw on our hand like the 'gimme 5' to try to get food. lol I love that little nut!

Kara


----------



## Carol

Good Morning Kara,

Glad to hear that Gucci is on the mend. How scary! Tell her 'gimme five' from all of us!


----------



## lfung5

Great news Kara. She seems like she is taking small steps towards recovery!


----------



## Laurief

:whoo::whoo: Way to go Gucci - keep up the good work. I am so glad to hear that she is slowing getting back to herself. Kara, you must live my life, always on real early in the am - and not so much later pm. You must be an early to bed , early to rise girl like me!!


----------



## Leeann

Laurief said:


> :whoo::whoo: Way to go Gucci - keep up the good work. I am so glad to hear that she is slowing getting back to herself. Kara, you must live my life, always on real early in the am - and not so much later pm. You must be an early to bed , early to rise girl like me!!


ound: I think there are a few of us like this, I'm up at 4:30 am and in bed by 9:00 pm

Kara, I'm so glad Gucci is starting to feel much better. I love how she slaps you hand when she wants something. Riley will do this to DH and if he ignores him he will slap him in the face with his paw. They sure do know how to get you attention when they want something lol.


----------



## Thumper

Yes, yes!

I am up at 5 am and usually to bed around 8-9..I LOVE my sleep, but Im' much more of a morning person  Last night, I couldn't fall asleep til' 11 and that's a rarity!

Leeann....I'll take the paw slapping ANY day over the pant biting or 'whining', lol...that was her old way of begging for food...she now resorts to unsolicited tricks. haha.

Kara


----------



## Judy A

Kara, really happy to hear that Gucci is on the rebound! That must have been really scary...I know I'd freak if Izzy got sick. I've always been really attached to my animals, but for some reason, Izzy is even moe like my child!!


----------



## Missy

Oh Phew, so glad she is getting back to normal. yeah Guch! My vet is like that too Kara. really respects the money aspects but will do the tests if you ask but will let you know if she thinks it is not really nessesary yet. I am just so glad she is getting back to normal. Cash went through this when he was 4 months- and there was never a real diagnosis just gastroenteritis -- but he was throwing up blood- so we put him on IV. But they thought it could have been a bug or that he got into something toxic. But he got better that is all we cared about.


----------



## whitBmom

That is such great news Kara!! I am so happy Gucci is on her way to recovery  Yay!! I'd figure I'd pop in first thing this morning, and what a way to start a morning with this wonderful news!! :grouphug:


----------



## Brady's mom

Glad to hear that Gucci is feeling a little better.


----------



## Thumper

I know! I'm SO relieved, too. I can't imagine having a horrible diagnosis and dog sick for a long time, my gawd...that would be crushing!

Missy, I really am glad that he's like that...he said he would run $800 of tests if I wanted, but he'd rather take it one step at a time and not put her through anything 'unnecessary'. Shew! There probably are vets that take advantage of situations like that just for money, sadly.

Kara


----------



## maryam187

Kara, glad to read that Gucci is taking big steps towards her old self, how relieving for all of us! Also, how great that you found a Vet who's not all about the $$$, he sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Sissygirl

Just checking in on Gucci this morning. So glad to hear she is better.
That is so cute she hi five's to get food. She's a smarty.


----------



## ama0722

Great news! It is so hard to prevent them from getting into anything. I had the issue when Isabelle got into a purse my friend thru in the closet. I saw my puppy running around with a wrapper and asked my girlfriend- she said, No I brought over candy bars. Isabelle ate a king size caramello at 2.5lbs! Nice vet bill on that one!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona

Kara, I'm so glad to hear that Gucci is almost back to her old self. Give her an extra hug from us.


----------



## Dawna

Great news Kara! So glad she's feeling better. I've been checking this thread everyday to see how she's doing

p.s. Marie, not to hijack this thread, but I LOVE Sissygirl's picture in her frilly dress with her ball. Adorable!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Thanks Dawna - she loves dresses (clothes)

Sissy loves to see what people have in their purses (pockets), etc.

One time she got in my sister's purse and got out her cigarettes and started chewing them (yuck) I missed her and found her just in time before she really ate them - just tore them up really good.

She got in my friend's purse and got her gum. I really have to watch her when people come over. :suspicious:


----------



## marjrc

Thumperlove said:


> Thanks, Marj! Gucci actually was shaking from the fever yesterday, but I don't know about her ALT level? Is that a different test than her blood count or would that be on the same test as her blood count? I hope Ricky is all better now :kiss: I know firsthand how quickly these little ones can tank. Scary!
> 
> Kara


Yes, the ALT levels, as well as other liver enzymes and such, were part of the CBC Ricky got when we went in to the ER. They also saw the high white blood cell count then.

I see Gucci is back to her self again. Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyy!!! It is a real stress when they don't act like their usual selves. I am waiting for vet and specialist to call me back as they wanted an update after my week away. Ricky is fine. I'll be asking to get his blood checked again either this week or next. I just hope we aren't giving him antibiotics and this other med'n for nothing! :frusty:

It's hard to go through, but luckily, this was something temporary and short. Good thing!  Give Guccigirl those slobbery kisses right back, from Rickythestud and Sammythecute. :biggrin1:


----------



## ruthann

YA!!! GUCCI IS ON THE MEND. I KNOW SHE WILL BE READY TO PARTY FOR CHRISTMAS. Ruthann and Annabelle


----------



## Lina

Kara, I am so happy to hear that Gucci is so much better! You may never know what caused it... dogs are dogs after all, and it's hard to keep them from EVERYTHING all the time.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Wonderful! A good report! :whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha

Kara so happy to hear Gucci is feeling much better! It sure is scary not knowing what is wrong when they are lying there crying. Now you can relax some and get back to playing with Gucci. Kohana sends lots of happy hugs to Gucci. :grouphug:


----------



## Janet Zee

Thank goodness Gucci is feeling better today. Maybe you can relax a little now.

Bacci is sending lots more wet kisses for 'The Gooch Girl'


----------



## Guest

Thumperlove said:


> Thank you all! :kiss:
> 
> I never got a real 'definitive' answer from the vet, the closest thing he said that resembled a diagnosis, was "some type of infection" or "she ate something toxic" and sometimes dogs just "get sick like we do". They were really open to doing more tests and xrays, but he seemed like he wasnt' trying to 'over test' her for $, he wanted to try the antibiotics first and kept telling me to come back if anything 'worsened' any time of the day or night for IV and "more tests".
> 
> I've been racking my brain on what she could've gotten into but I can't really think of anything. She was outside w/ my husband for about an hour the night before, but he was grilling dinner and probably didn't have his eyes on her the whole time?
> 
> At any rate....she seemed to hold down her food and water last night. She's still sleeping alot, but more alert when she's awake, so that's improvement. She was even begging for crackers and Nutter Butter's last night..she'll slap her paw on our hand like the 'gimme 5' to try to get food. lol I love that little nut!
> 
> Kara


Kara,

It is great to hear that Gucci is on the mend!! It is also somewhat frustrating when you don't know what it is that caused something like this
because you want to know how to avoid any possible re-occurrences in the future.

A few months ago Gabriel suddenly became very sick. He jumped off the bed one night and just started to convulsively throw up. It continued into the next day (he wouldn't eat or drink either) and was also shaking really bad.
I took him to the Vet, and as it turned out they had to admit him and to put him on fluids and give him something to stop the vomiting. My Vet told me that if he didn't start drinking water and stop throwing up by the next day
that he would have to do exploratory surgery to check for a blockage.
I cried when I had to hand him over...went home and cried all night! (Gee, I wish I had all of you back then!).

Well, as it turned out, Gabriel pulled through that ordeal with the Vet not knowing what caused the episode.


----------



## Amy R.

Great news, Kara. I'm checking your posts constantly. I'm glad Gucci is definitely on the road to recovery. It's frustrating not knowing what caused it, but that was my experience, too, and we watch B. 24/7 and so does his dogsitter. Sometimes they'll eat something in the yard or house that isn't visible . Whatever, impossible to control everything in one's environment. Or it could just be a "bug" out there. I worry about what they pick up on walks. Anyhoo~~thrilled she is getting back to her old self!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Thumperlove said:


> Yes, yes!
> 
> I am up at 5 am and usually to bed around 8-9..I LOVE my sleep, but Im' much more of a morning person  Last night, I couldn't fall asleep til' 11 and that's a rarity!
> 
> Leeann....I'll take the paw slapping ANY day over the pant biting or 'whining', lol...that was her old way of begging for food...she now resorts to unsolicited tricks. haha.
> 
> Kara


Our schedule is similar over here. I get up at 6:30 a.m. and head for bed around 11:30 p.m. Our pack goes out for final potty just after 11:00 p.m.

I'm glad to hear Gucci's asking to share food again. I would much rather have the mischievous behavior of a pup that feels good than the limp and lethargic quiet of a sick puppy.

Hugs to Gucci - hope she continues to get better!

Wanda


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Maryam! :kiss:

Amanda, when we first got Gucci, she found a girl scout cookie on the floor of the pantry (the peanut butter/choc kind) and started licking that...and licked the chocolate down on 1/2 a side! ugh! I *almost* took her to the vet, but I called first and they didn't think she ate enough to do much damage, close call though! I was Petrified! I image a Carmello is a BIG tummy ache to a lil' dog!

Thanks Dawna and Sissy! Sissy does look adorable in her dresses! Such a girly girl! When Gucci sees a purse, she drags out makeup, pens or tampons! I bet if there was food, she'd go for that. Fortunately, she hasn't gotten her hands on cigarrettes, I'd imagine that is pretty toxic, I'm glad you caught that in time! I have to keep my purse WAY outta her reach, I have medicine in there that could really hurt her, if not kill her. Scary stuff.

Marj, she must've had her ALT levels checked? I'm pretty sure he ran a CBC and if that didnt' show anything...we were going back for xrays, but some 'infection' prevailed.

Lina, Ruthann, Vicki,Libby, Janet...:grouphug: Yall' are the best! :kiss:
My husband DID tell me this morning that the toddler next door periodically has given Gucci "treats" (with his permission, of course..I often give their dog treats, too) And I asked what the "treat" was, and he said they told him it was "Walmart kibble in a blue bag"?? Any ideas what brand that is? lol, I'm staying WAY clear of walmart dog food/treats since the recall(s), and honestly......I'm really surprised that Gucci would eat it! She's so darn picky w/ kibble! It must be *who* it comes from and not so much what it is?

Diane..that sounds TERRIFYING! Ack! What is up with all these stories about our dogs just becoming sick at a moment's notice and nobody knows why? I find that a little surprising, with our medical technology and advances, that our vets can't diagnose problems more quickly and accurately?? I wonder why that is? Is there just NO $ going into medical research for dogs? It seems way too common already, Me, you, Jan, Marj, Libby (and I'm probably forgetting people)..yikes!

Amy and Wanda! Hugs back atcha'.. Even though Gucci is being a tad bratty today, I will take this ANY day over 'sick'. She's decided that the Shipping boxes do not belong in the room and continues to bark and growl at them. They are really *bothering* her. LOL

hugs,
Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom

marjrc said:


> Yes, the ALT levels, as well as other liver enzymes and such, were part of the CBC Ricky got when we went in to the ER. They also saw the high white blood cell count then. QUOTE]
> 
> Marj- The ER must have run a chem panel along with the CBC. The CBC is just a count of white and red blood cells (Complete Blood Count). It will show infection, but not liver values. The ALT is on the chem panel, which is often run along with a CBC if the doctor requests it. The chem panel is the test that shows organ function (kidney, liver).
> 
> By the way, how is our Ricky?
> 
> Kara- I'm so thrilled Gucci is on the mend. She sure gave us a scare!


----------



## Leeann

Thumperlove said:


> Even though Gucci is being a tad bratty today, I will take this ANY day over 'sick'. She's decided that the Shipping boxes do not belong in the room and continues to bark and growl at them. They are really *bothering* her. LOL
> 
> hugs,
> Kara


ound:ound:

Don't worry mom I got it all under control, I promise those boxes are not going to bother you...

This just cracks me up about these guys, they sure do know if something is out of place or not suppose to be there. I was in the living room the other day and my jacket had fallen off the chair in the kitchen. Riley started barking like crazy,I thought someone was at the door but then I heard the low growl and knew no one was at the door so something had to be out of place. Silly boy.


----------



## Thumper

Isn't it CRAZY!!!!! A few mid-size cardboard boxes and you'd think it was a Unicorn w/ shark teeth! She's a bit crazy! lol, Oh..yes...the falling 'jacket' or item, sure! uh huh...that is unacceptable here, especially if she "hears" it fall.

OH..and I had to go through her Christmas toys to figure out what I'm going to wrap, what goes in her stocking..and if I am "short" (Yes, I'm looking for an excuse to buy MORE!) and she goes Beserk at a *glimpse* of a few toys. She *KNOWS* there are toys for her in the bag in the laundry room and she keeps whining for them! Talk about drama queen! Speaking of, I just ordered her a drama queen shirt, that should be here any day! lol

Kara


----------



## juliav

Kara,

I am glad to hear that Gucci is doing so much better. Keeping down her food and begging for cookies. That's our girl!!!


----------



## Julie

Sorry Kara I'm just now getting back to this thread--flu has hit our house.My daughter,and now Robbie.I already feel it coming onuke:

Thrilled to read Gucci is doing well and bouncing back to herself.Hugs to you and the Gucci Girl.:hug::hug:


----------



## Amy R.

Hmmm, the toddler treat sounds like a possible culprit. It's sad that we cannot trust the treats that kind people want to give our dogs. I turn down the treats at Petco and the groomer's and even the Vet's because they are generic and I'm sure they come from China.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, Julia! :kiss:

Julie, I'm SOO sorry to hear this nasty bug has found your family!  uke: My son is STILL home today vomiting. I had it last week and I can attest...it was awful, just awful...but it did seem to be short lived, I hope you all get better quickly! Take some extra vitamins and get some extra zzz's! 

Amy, I do normally reject treats that I'm not certain of, but apparently..my husband doesn't! lol, I guess he figures if she'll eat it, it must be 'ok'.

Its not quite fair! I give their dog homemade biscuits and jerky, lol...That dog will come running if she hears my voice and act like I'm the Queen! She'll even ditch her family for me! LOL Very food motivated Brittney Spaniel!

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

Kara, my girls know there are new toys in the house too. I put the toys in the spare bedroom and when DH came home he found McKenna staring up at the doorknob of the closed door. She wouldn't move. Not to eat, not to play, nothing! Earlier I'd had them on the dining room table and she was just nuts. We had to distract her while DH moved them to the spare bathroom and then showed her that they were no longer in the bedroom. I think she's forgotten about them now. Goofy girl.

PS - Julie, I'm sorry to hear your family is sick. I hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## Thumper

Susan,

I even GAVE her one!!!! Little Ingrate! lol......she walked off from it and went to stare up at the Sharper Image bag they are in right now! LOL Way up on a shelf in the laundry room.

She keeps going in there to whimper to see if I'll get it down for her.

Whoever said dogs only have a memory of 45 seconds needs to meet MY dog!! ound:

That's funny that yours know you are holding back their 'stuff' too! hah.

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Riley always has a bag of new toys in the closet and when ever I go to that closet (not very often) he will come charging out of no where like his long lost friend is going to pop out of the closet… I already warned DH he is going to have to get up early on Christmas, last year I had the hardest time keeping Riley out of his stocking until daddy got up - But mommy Santa left me all kinds of new toys and I waaaant them.... They make it SOOO easy to spoil them with lots and lots of toys.


----------



## ama0722

What impresses me more is you guys have the willpower to not give them the toys/goodies as soon as they arrive. I have no will power. I bought Belle a new coat for Christmas and took it out to put it on her as soon as my husband walked out of the room... yeah I got busted!

Dora had an obedience/agility weekend where she won 6 toys. Jim said put them away. I couldn't- she had them all out that night and they lose newness after about 2 mins!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper

Amanda...she is driving me to want to give them to her! LOL, she has the most pitiful whine and staring up at them! LOL and then she'll come back to where I am and give me this "woe is me" look and walk back 6ft to the laundry room to carry on and sulk for the toys!! I guess I will have to HIDE them elsewhere?!

Leeann..that sounds SOO cute that they act like lil' kids on Christmas morning, do they really go check out their stocking and then bug you guys to wake up? LOL! That is TOO cute.

I have a feeling Miss.Gucci will be in *heaven* on Christmas morning, I have really found some unique, awesome toys (thanks for all the suggestions on here!) I'll have to get pictures of her and her stash that morning! She made out, and I'm not quite done yet! hehe.

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

Kara, are your kids getting cash since you've been too busy having fun shopping for Gucci? 
My two get very excited about new toys. Luckily the newness lasts quite awhile. McKenna "adopts" hers and carries it around like a baby for a day at least. She'll have a tough time on Christmas though since she's getting more than one. Sedona takes hers off to a couch or corner and checks it out by chewing on it. It's so much fun to watch them with new chews or toys.


----------



## JanB

Kara, I PM'd you about Gucci then had to come here and check out the thread  I'm a little (OK, a lot) drug addled but when the forum calls....lol!

I know you posted it somewhere else too, but where did you get the drama queen t-shirt? Tessa NEEDS one. She is a whiner extraordinaire about everything. And she's so cute about it I can't help but give in. 

We're all about the early Christmas presents here, lol! Soon, she'll have nothing left for Christmas ound: She's already received her toy box (remember her "trauma" over her toys being moved?), hide-a-Bee, planet dog ball, and her sweater and coats. At this very moment she's chewing a Flossie, meant to go in her stocking. Well, actually she's playing with ti too, throwing it around and pouncing on it. Soooo cute. I need to videotape it.

There's something about these Havs that make them so child-like it's hard to not treat them like one. My kids are older (yes, one wants money and one an iPhone so shopping for them is no fun!) so they aren't all that much fun anymore on Christmas morning. I CAN'T WAIT to see Tessa on Christmas morning  

That is tooo cute that Gucci knows and whines for her toy stash ound:

Anyway, so sorry for going so FAR off topic...I really just wanted to say how happy I am Gucci is feeling so much better (and to ask about the t-shirt) so please blame it on the drugs


----------



## Thumper

Jan,

You are going to REGRET asking me where I got that shirt, because that store has the cutest girl clothes........EVER! You have to check out the denim miniskirts (Yes, I got one to go with the Drama Queen shirt!) I don't believe in buying "statement" shirts unless they are 100% true, and Gucci definately deserves the Drama title. lol

She FINALLY quit whining for the toys about 30 min. ago. I'm waiting for DH to come home and distract her so I can move the bag! ound:

This will be Gucci's first Christmas, so I'm really excited to see what she does and which toy she likes the mostest! hehe.

Here's the shirt:
I got this one:
http://www.pawpalaceonline.com/drama-queen-tank-purple-p-1230.html

But they also have a diff. one:
http://www.pawpalaceonline.com/drama-queen-tank-pink-p-1644.html

And maybe you could get THIS one for the daddy!:
http://www.pawpalaceonline.com/eye-candy-love-my-sugar-daddy-tank-p-3198.html

Maybe you should shop NOW while you are the pain killers so you can pretend like you were in a drug induced *haze* when the credit card bill rolls in?????? ehh??? ound:ound:LOL!

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Leeann,

No, they aren't getting cash, but they get a budget, so they can pick what they want within that price range! We had to start the maximum $ amount, so nobody thinks someone "got more than the other person". lol, But...since they are older, many of them are getting 1 or 2 gifts, iPods, fancy cell phones, etc are expensive!

ALthough....I have a feeling they will say "Gucci got MORE" since she'll have more stuff (cheaper, though!)

Kara


----------



## JanB

Kara, oh poo...they are sold out of the sugar daddy shirt  Cuz you know once he saw her wearing that he wouldn't mind those bills, lol!

We have always done the dollar amount too for our kids so no one could say they got "more"

Going shopping....


----------



## Carol

Kara, You are too funny! I am so glad to hear that Gucci is feeling better! Sorry to hear about your son though. Why is it that everyone seems to get sick around the holidays?


----------



## Thumper

Carol, I have no idea why flu season is during the busy holiday season! Someone needs to contact mother nature and discuss this! LOL 

Jan.....How much damage did you do shopping last night?!? I always buy more when I'm feeling fuzzy or had a few glasses of wine. I usually pour a few drinks down my DH's throat before we go shopping, that loosens up the wallet. hah.

What did you get?? Show me!

Gucci is almost back to her bubbly lil' self, she's more whiny than usual, but she's not sleeping as much and has shown interest in playing and drinking pretty normally! YAY.

We have a busy day today getting presents wrapped and mailed, cards done, etc. She tried to unwrap a present yesterday (chewing on it!) AND I had a bulb fall and break, so I need to redo my ornaments so there aren't any doggie dangers. ugh.

Kara


----------



## casperkeep

Glad to hear that Gucci is back to herself again.....you never know with these little ones.....well have fun getting all your stuff done!!!


----------



## Alexa

That's sounds like a great sign - when she's up for getting into trouble, she's definitely on the mend!! I've been checking in all the time the last few days and after seeing those shots you posted I got really worried! Hopefully this will be the end of it!

Alexa



Thumperlove said:


> She tried to unwrap a present yesterday (chewing on it!)


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Megan and Alexa..

Isn't it amazing how those pictures look like a different dog? I was a little surprised at how well they captured the way she was acting/feeling. 

I'll have to get one of her today! I was just at Walgreens and found a doggie-Santa suit for $5 and it is REALLY quite cute! lol, she's not gonna be a happy camper. haha.

Kara


----------



## marjrc

I'm so happy to hear the good news, Kara!  Sometimes you just have to roll your eyes at their antics and laugh. I know how upset I was seeing Ricky so sleepy and quivering, not his usual playful self. Very sad. Then when he got better and was barking at leaves falling in the neighbor's yard, I just had to roll my eyes and be grateful!!! LOL Gotta love 'em! :biggrin1:

Shoot! I hadn't even THOUGHT about wrapping gifts yet! Yikes! The time is going by way too fast for this tired chickie. :frusty:

((hugs)) and belly rubs to Guccigirl from me and the boys, o.k.?

Jeanne wrote: *"Marj- The ER must have run a chem panel along with the CBC. The CBC is just a count of white and red blood cells (Complete Blood Count). It will show infection, but not liver values. The ALT is on the chem panel, which is often run along with a CBC if the doctor requests it. The chem panel is the test that shows organ function (kidney, liver). "*

You are absolutely right, Jeanne! Thank you for correcting me as I keep saying the ALT's were in the CBC when it's not true. lol We are running another chem panel on Monday so we'll see how Ricky is doing. So far, he's his usual self!


----------



## rockluvr

Kara,
So glad to hear that Gucci is back to herself. eace: She is such a cutie pie! Love to hear of her antics and of yours! So funny about the toys for Christmas. I broke down and gave one to Roxie early also and now it is her favorite toy! I got the ladybug. She pulled the red handle off the rope pretty quickly so I had to sew it back on.

http://http://toysandtreats.petedge.com/Zanies-Puddle-Buddies-Funbrellas-ZA145.pro?parentCategoryId=195&categoryId=230&subCategoryId=911

Can't wait to give her the HideABee for Christmas.

Hope your son gets well soon.


----------



## Julie

Kara,
That's great news that Gucci is almost back to herself!I will be too,before long.That flu bug is awful!Hope your son recovers quickly.

:hug: To Gucci Girl! :hug:


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, Julie! :kiss:

I hope you mangaed to escape the flu bug! How are you feelin', dear? :kiss:

DS is better, he went to school today and hasn't called me...so that's another good sign!

I managed to put a small dent in the 59854 presents I have to wrap! lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit

So glad that Gucci is feeling better, as well as your son. We have all been passing around an upper respiratory thing.


----------



## Rita

Kara. So glad Gucci is doing better. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

Sissygirl said:


> She got in my friend's purse and got her gum. I really have to watch her when people come over. :suspicious:


My pom used to go to work with me everyday. She had all of my clients trained to put a piece of gum on top of their purse for her or she'd go through their purses and dump everything out in search of it.
That girl was something else. I wanted a smaller pom and she said sorry, you're taking ME home. I kept pushing her away, she kept coming back so I told her I'd take her but she better be on her best behavior. She asked what I expected of her, I told her. I don't even remember training her, she just knew what I wanted from her. I remember one time that she blew it so we had a long talk about it, she said she wouldn't do it again, and she didn't. We shared the most amazing almost 16 years together and I still miss her so there's a star named after her that shines down on me.


----------



## JASHavanese

irnfit said:


> So glad that Gucci is feeling better, as well as your son. We have all been passing around an upper respiratory thing.


We have some crud here that goes on and on and on. Hubby's boss has had it over 5 weeks, hubby and the guys he works with have had it for over 4 weeks and they've managed to pass it on to the wives. When we all get better I'm sure we'll get together and find a way to um...thank them...for their lovely present.


----------



## JASHavanese

Kara, it's wonderful news that your son and Gucci are doing better. Tell the Gooch that she's not allowed to worry us like that again!


----------



## lfung5

So glad that Gucci is almost back to her old self!


----------



## Kathy

Kara,
I am soooooooo glad to read that Gucci is doing better which of course means you are too!!! 

I haven't had a chance to look at all the threads lately, puppy duty and mommy duty keeping me too busy!!! lolol


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, I really am SOO relieved to hear Gucci is 99% better, Kara. Now I can leave for Mexico (to Club Fritos, where else?!) without a care !! Adios !! xoxo


----------



## Poornima

Kara,
Delighted to know that Gucci is almost back to normal. Take care.
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Sissygirl

Just checking in on Gucci - so glad to hear she is feeling better.
Maybe Santa will give her extra special presents since she has been
a sick little girl.

Marie and Sissy


----------



## marjrc

Kara, sorry to hear so many of you have had the flu! UGH! And Jan, you too. I hope you get better very soon. I had to LOL, reading your posts about 'thanking' the boss. You're too funny ! 

It sounds like that Pom you had was a real gem. 

Kara, could it be that only one of you got the flu bug and then everyone else just caught it at home? As opposed to something being at the farm that everyone caught...? I know that no matter how vigilant I am about washing hands, if a cold or flu bug gets in the house, it's very hard to resist it. :frusty: Glad to hear your son's feeling better.


----------



## Laurief

Kara, sorry you are sick!! Is Gucci back to normal now?


----------



## Beamer

Kara,

Just read this entire Gucci thread..

SOooooooooooo.. is Gucci better now? hope so!!!

Ryan


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Ryan and Laurie (sorry I didn't answer, Laurie! I missed your post/q!  )

Yes, she is doing better! Thanks! Minus a slight bout of depression following her illness, she's fine! lol..She's nursing her Snuggle bear right now, eating, drinking, and I think her last dose of meds is today. Thanks again to *everyone* for their help, suggestions, support and guidance! Seeing her like that was very scary for me!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## marjrc

Glad to hear, Kara!!  Here's hoping that once she's off the meds, she is still o.k.


----------



## rockluvr

Kara,
I KNOW how scared you must have been. You just feel so helpless when you see them hurt and don't know how to help. So happy that Gucci is feeling better and hope the rest of your family is well now so as to enjoy the holidays!:dance:


----------



## irnfit

I know how you feel, Kara. I came home from work today and Shelby walked over to me and vomited. Just bile, so I knew it was because she had an empty stomach. But for a second, you start looking around to see if they got into anything while you were gone. 

Glad Miss Gucci is back to normal.


----------



## Thumper

Oh no, Michele!  I hope your right and it was just an empty stomach. :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara, I'm sorry I missed the post that you were sick too! Hope you are better today! Your fam needs you at Christmas! What would they do without you??? You are the light of the party, girlfriend!







Just had to use this one!:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Kara, thanks for the concern, but she does this all the time. After she uke:
we went outside for about 20 mins and pkayed, then she came in and ate her dish of food and 1/2 of Kodi's. So, I would say she is fine. :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut

My bichon does that too...be perfectly fine and throw up just bile....yuk!uke:


----------



## Leslie

Kara~ So glad Gucci's back to normal.


----------



## Guest

irnfit said:


> I know how you feel, Kara. I came home from work today and Shelby walked over to me and vomited. Just bile, so I knew it was because she had an empty stomach. But for a second, you start looking around to see if they got into anything while you were gone.
> 
> Glad Miss Gucci is back to normal.


Michele..I'm telling you..Peptid AC works wonders for bile vomit! From what I have been hearing about Hav's..this is common! I think they can just get a sensitive tummy! Since I have been doing the Peptid AC and also some digestive enzyme, my Havs quit eating grass and don't throw up bile..

Ya gotta trust me on this one..try it just once..ASK your Vet...


----------



## irnfit

I'll ask the vet about the Pepcid. The only time she does it is when she has an empty stomach.


----------

